# Trolling Motor, Transom or Bow mount?



## cyp (Jun 29, 2011)

Just wondering what my best set up option would be. 12' Sears Semi-V. Most likely will not have an outboard on the transom, 95% of the lakes here dont allow them so Im looking at electric only. Is the better option Bow mount or Transom Mount with no outboard.

Thanks!


----------



## fender66 (Jun 29, 2011)

IMHO......totally your preference. Some will argue that it's more efficient in one location over the other, but I don't know that it's enough to debate. I'd put it where it's most comfortable for you to use and fish...but that's MHO.


----------



## ohiobass (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm doing a 1982 Sears gamefisher semi v also, and I'm going with a transom mount tm, mounted on the bow (turn the head around 180 degrees, and it's good to go).
Mounted it on a 1/4" piece of aluminum angle.

Went with a Minn Kota Endura 45lb/36" shaft, and added the MK extension handle. 8) 

Here's some pics:


----------



## FuzzyGrub (Jun 30, 2011)

While technicly the bow should be better for control (pull vs push), in your situation you may run into the same issue I did. I mounted a transom on the bow of a 10' semi-vee. I was in the bow with no other fisherman or motor in the back. The weight in the front made the vee part lower in the water. The boat would just fishtail back and forth. I also did this on a 14' semi-vee and it was still an issue, but to a lessor extent. Add the weight of a motor or fisherman, and was fine. Also, running from the middle of the boat, with extension handle, was better, just less manuverable,


----------



## ohiobass (Jun 30, 2011)

FuzzyGrub said:


> While technicly the bow should be better for control (pull vs push), in your situation you may run into the same issue I did. I mounted a transom on the bow of a 10' semi-vee. I was in the bow with no other fisherman or motor in the back. The weight in the front made the vee part lower in the water. The boat would just fishtail back and forth. I also did this on a 14' semi-vee and it was still an issue, but to a lessor extent. Add the weight of a motor or fisherman, and was fine. Also, running from the middle of the boat, with extension handle, was better, just less manuverable,



In my Gamefisher 12ft semi v, I' haven't had this problem, but also have a 29 series battery in the very back that I run the bow tm off of, along with the lowrance depth finder. That balances the weight out. 8)
What also helps is that my front bench seat starts at 64" from the tip of bow (pretty far back) and that puts me more towards center of boat than most 12 ft boats.


----------



## wasilvers (Jun 30, 2011)

I like bowmounts footcontrol myself, BUT you can more easily load your boat with it on the transom...


----------



## ohiobass (Jul 1, 2011)

wasilvers said:


> I like bowmounts footcontrol myself, BUT you can more easily load your boat with it on the transom...



Putting a transom mount tm on the bow is the best of both worlds!
You got the tm up front, where it belongs, and you can easily remove it for loading boat. 
Also more room up front on these little boats using a hand control transom tm up front. 8)


----------



## wasilvers (Jul 1, 2011)

ohiobass said:


> wasilvers said:
> 
> 
> > I like bowmounts footcontrol myself, BUT you can more easily load your boat with it on the transom...
> ...



Well there you go! I never thought of moving it. Plus it would trailer better on the transom anyway, so you are just moving it earlier rather than later.


----------

